
AccuWeather iOS app sends location information to data monetization firm - walterbell
https://medium.com/@chronic_9612/advisory-accuweather-ios-app-sends-location-information-to-data-monetization-firm-83327c6a4870
======
newscracker
I'm not sure as to what Apple could even do here. Make AccuWeather disclose
this and be honest with its users in the app description? When we give away
location information to any app, that information may go anywhere. It's
probably a matter of luck that this particular app was sending it to a third
party site directly and was "caught", but other apps may as well be sending it
to their own servers, which in turn send them to many data brokers and ad
targeters. We wouldn't know anything for the rest of them.

This seems like a complex problem to me, and it seems like the solutions
cannot be technical alone. We would need to push for better policies and laws
too.

~~~
willstrafach
Worth noting: If you deny it GPS access, the app will send your Wi-Fi BSSID
and (apparently) uses Bluetooth beacons to track your location.

~~~
walterbell
Can any app access Wi-Fi BSSID? Why isn't this restricted under location or
another permission? Presumably apps can also use IP address for geolocation.

~~~
willstrafach
IP address is not too reliable, but you are correct, they could.

I do agree that BSSID should be shielded behind a permission, I believe Apple
is deprecating that API anyway though, so it may be a non-issue in iOS 12.

------
muzakthings
If you're using a free service with no ads, then of course they are selling
any data you give them access to.

This isn't really news.

~~~
newscracker
What's not clear is if AccuWeather, which has an ad-free paid in-app-purchase,
would still send this information even if someone opted out of ads that way.
If this information was sent even from the paid users' devices, that would be
even worse!

@willstrafach, any idea about this?

~~~
willstrafach
This is a very good point, I have not tested the behavior of AccuWeather for
paying users.

------
Rjevski
This is why an app asking for my location is an instant no. The only
exceptions are apps where location is the main feature (Google Maps, etc).

~~~
willstrafach
I think the interesting issue here is the legitimate reason for location
access to be granted. They say it will allow you to get local severe weather
alerts, so a decent number of folks may be interested in that and allow
access, unaware AW is sending the GPS information to RevealMobile.

------
cityzen
Why does Apple even bother with being "serious" about privacy when they allow
this shit in their app store? I guess when you keep billions of dollars off
shore and the money keeps arriving by the truckful you just run out of fucks
to give.

~~~
willstrafach
I am in contact with Apple regarding this situation and have provided all
information that I have on hand. I am confident they will take action after
they independently investigate and confirm.

~~~
cityzen
Curious to hear how it turns out.

------
MitchellCash
Very disappointing, this was my go to weather app. Any other recommendations?
I'm using iOS in Australia, but also like an app that can track international
weather.

~~~
mrmondo
I used to use the BOM’s app, but I’ve gone back to using the default weather
app as of iOS 11, I find it to be as accurate as anything else tbh.

~~~
walterbell
The default app from the Weather Channel? That's owned by IBM.

------
devy
Are they subject to a class action lawsuit because of this?

~~~
paulcole
LOL for what? I mean the technical answer is yes, it's pretty easy to sue for
whatever you want.

